# Juanito es muy pedigüeño



## Sjsjsjs

Vuelvo a abrir este hilo porque me lo unieron a otro que no tiene nada que ver con lo que quiero decir.

Ser pedigüeño para mí significa sola y exclusivamente un niño que pide que le compres todo lo que ve, o que simplemente "pide" muchas cosas. Ningún significado malicioso como el otro hilo de alguien que te quiere estafar o cosas por el estilo

"(Nombre del niño) es muy pedigüeño"
"Estás muy pedigüeño hoy" (hablándole al niño)


----------



## Adezga

Sí, yo lo entiendo así también, alguien que pide constantemente. Pero no sólo referido a niñas o niños.


----------



## dalv

I understand what it means but do you need a word in English to convey the same meaning? 
I can't think of a specific one right now for someone that wants/asks for everything, but maybe:
_that kid is such a pain/brat or you're being a pain/brat today_


----------



## Ferrol

Existe "cadge"
Juanito is cadging from everybody all the time
No se si es muy apropiada para referirse a un niño
v.,  *cadged, cadg•ing.* 

to obtain (money, etc.) by begging or depending on another's generosity;
sponge: [no object;  (~ + from + object)]always cadging from his friends.[~ + object]He cadged a meal.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Sjsjsjs said:


> "Estás muy pedigüeño hoy"


*
"Spoiled kid"*

- You're being such a spoiled kid today.


----------



## Magazine

A mí me gusta mucho la palabra _drag_...que sirve para casi todo 

You are being such a drag. 

Te pones muy pesado...cuando se pone que quiere de todo un niño, es que está siendo pesado. 

¿Qué te parece, Sj?


----------



## Masood

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> *"Spoiled kid"*
> 
> - You're being such a spoiled kid today.


The kid's only spoiled if s/he keeps getting what s/he asks for.

Is this the case for the OP's question?


----------



## Bevj

He's a nagging little pest.


----------



## Masood

Bevj said:


> He's a nagging little pest.


 I agree


----------



## jilar

Bevj said:


> He's a nagging little pest.


_Little_ por ser un niño, ¿no?

Para un adulto sobra ese _little, _ barrunto.

¿Que hay de _cadge, mooch _y_ scrounge(r) - _o sus respectivos adjetivos - que aporta el propio diccionario?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

jilar said:


> ¿*Qué *hay de _cadge, mooch _y_ scrounge(r) - _o sus respectivos adjetivos - *qué* aporta el propio diccionario?



Te corrijo la tilde de los interrogativos, Jilar.

La consulta se refiere específicamente a un crío, por lo que estos términos, que son sinónimos de 'gorronear', no van del todo.




Masood said:


> The kid's only spoiled if s/he keeps getting what s/he asks for.



"Spoiled child" suele decirse para los críos malcriados, aunque no se les mime.

¿Es esto correcto, o no?


----------



## gato radioso

Exactly.
Pedigüeño is a trait of this child's character.
Only if you satisfy all -or most of- his whimsical demands on a daily basis you can say he's become un niño consentido/mimado.


----------



## sound shift

Otra: "Juanito is a little wheedler."


----------



## Masood

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> "Spoiled child" suele decirse para los críos malcriados, aunque no se les mime.
> 
> ¿Es esto correcto, o no?


I don't understand this.


----------



## Magazine

Masood said:


> I don't understand this.



You can spoil a child: Mimas al niño, le das besos, cositas...

a spoiled child: a child that is misbehaving. 

The question is if it's the first case...would you also say "this is a spoiled child"? Or does this only apply to a misbehaving child?


----------



## Bevj

In my opinion, a _spoiled child_ es un niño *consentido*, not un niño _mimado_.
And 'a child who is misbehaving' doesn't need to be a 'spoiled child', and vice versa.
If a child is misbehaving, you would not necessarily say that he is _spoiled_.  He is _naughty_ or _badly behaved._


----------



## Masood

Thanks @Magazine. I agree with @Bevj.


----------



## Rodal

Pedigüeño ~ needy.

.


Bevj said:


> In my opinion, a _spoiled child_ es un niño *consentido*, not un niño _mimado_.
> And 'a child who is misbehaving' doesn't need to be a 'spoiled child', and vice versa.
> If a child is misbehaving, you would not necessarily say that he is _spoiled_.  He is _naughty_ or _badly behaved._



Not quite.
Consentido ~ spoiled, or favored.
Pedigüeño comes from the verb "pedir" alguien que pide mucho es un "pedigüeño". Puede ser consentido como puede no serlo.
No todos los _pedigüeños _reciben lo que piden sin embargo they all are a pain in the rear because they're very needy and never stop asking for favors.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

I don't believe you will find a word in English that accurately portrays what you are looking for.  All of the above have meanings that go beyond describing a child who asks for everything he sees.  I think the best you can do is simply to explain it.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Bevj said:


> In my opinion, a _spoiled child_ es un niño *consentido*, not un niño _mimado_.
> And 'a child who is misbehaving' doesn't need to be a 'spoiled child', and vice versa.
> If a child is misbehaving, you would not necessarily say that he is _spoiled_.  He is _naughty_ or _badly behaved._



Spoiled: said of a child, whose parents are too liniment  lenient about recurring misbehavior.

Edited - Lenient (permissive). Thank you Bevj



Magazine said:


> A mí me gusta mucho la palabra _drag_...que sirve para casi todo
> 
> You are being such a drag.
> 
> Te pones muy pesado...cuando se pone que quiere de todo un niño, es que está siendo pesado.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece, Sj?




Drag: pesado, fastidioso (fastidious, a bore).  Pero no tiene nada que ver con pedigüeño.



Sjsjsjs said:


> Vuelvo a abrir este hilo porque me lo unieron a otro que no tiene nada que ver con lo que quiero decir.
> 
> Ser pedigüeño para mí significa sola y exclusivamente un niño que pide que le compres todo lo que ve, o que simplemente "pide" muchas cosas. Ningún significado malicioso como el otro hilo de alguien que te quiere estafar o cosas por el estilo
> 
> "(Nombre del niño) es muy pedigüeño"
> "Estás muy pedigüeño hoy" (hablándole al niño)



Please see the use of "whining and begging" in this web article. As previously indicated there seem to be no word in English to translate "pedigüeño", when speaking about children.

5 Phrases That Will INSTANTLY Make Your Kids Stop Begging

I am not suggesting that the pairing "Whining and begging" is a translation. Also neither word is a translation suggestion. But I hope it helps.


----------



## Bevj

Isabel Sewell said:


> whose parents are too *liniment* about recurring misbehavior.



. Do you mean _tolerant_?


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Bevj said:


> . Do you mean _tolerant_?




So sorry, I meant lenient (permissive)


----------



## Marsianitoh

Bevj said:


> . Do you mean _tolerant_?


I think her phone changed " lenient" to " liniment".


----------



## Bevj

Of course!


----------



## Sjsjsjs

Muchas gracias a todos, muy completas las respuestas


----------



## bandini

jilar said:


> _Little_ por ser un niño, ¿no?
> 
> Para un adulto sobra ese _little, _ barrunto.
> 
> ¿Que hay de _cadge, mooch _y_ scrounge(r) - _o sus respectivos adjetivos - que aporta el propio diccionario?


"Mooch" y "scrounger" sí entiendo pero en la vida he escuchado lo de "cadge."  A veces este diccionario me saca de onda.


----------



## yatecuento

Juanito es una manera cariñosa de llamar a alguien llamado Juan, no significa necesariamente que sea un niño.


----------



## jilar

yatecuento said:


> no significa necesariamente que sea un niño.


Claro que no.
Pero en este caso concreto, Juanito es un niño.

Relee cómo plantea el asunto quien pregunta:


Sjsjsjs said:


> Ser pedigüeño para mí significa sola y exclusivamente un *niño* que pide que le compres todo lo que ve, o que simplemente "pide" muchas cosas





Sjsjsjs said:


> "(Nombre del *niño*) es muy pedigüeño"
> "Estás muy pedigüeño hoy" (hablándole al *niño*)



Por supuesto que un adulto puede ser pedigüeño (por aquí se oye pedichón/pedichona), pero es algo más propio de niños. Los adultos ya tienen cierta experiencia en la vida y se comportan de otra manera.
No veo yo a un tío de 40 tacos pidiéndole a la madre que le compre lo que sea que le entró por los ojos. Posible es, pero raro.

En fin, el ejemplo se ajusta al típico uso de esa palabra, o sea, con niños.


----------



## gato radioso

yatecuento said:


> Juanito es una manera cariñosa de llamar a alguien llamado Juan, no significa necesariamente que sea un niño.


Claro, de hecho creo que al anterior rey, sus allegados y familiares le llamaban así.


----------



## acme_54

jilar said:


> _Little_ por ser un niño, ¿no?
> 
> Para un adulto sobra ese _little, _ barrunto.
> 
> ¿Que hay de _cadge, mooch _y_ scrounge(r) - _o sus respectivos adjetivos - que aporta el propio diccionario?


Ninguna de las palabras "cadge/mooch/scrounge" funciona por el propósito de la pregunta. Servirían para, por ejemplo, alguien que nunca compra tabaco pero le gusta fumar... Cf. "cadge a fag" (UK) = "bum a smoke" (USA).


----------



## acme_54

Juanito es muy pedigüeño =​Juanito/Johnny is very demanding​


----------



## GeremiasL

acme_54 said:


> Juanito es muy pedigüeño =​Juanito/Johnny is very demanding​


I think this is the most accurate!


----------



## bandini

GeremiasL said:


> I think this is the most accurate!


¿Entonces para ustedes "pedigüeño" significa "exigente?" porque pá mi falta algo o sea sería más sangrón pero al la vez inocente como por ejemplo yo le describiría el tipo ese como... pediche, conchudo, arrimado, méndigo, gaviota, chingaquedito, etc. Alguien que siempre anda pidiendo que te moches para picharle algo, como el refrán, "Cuchillito de palo, ¡no cortas pero bien que magullas!"


----------



## acme_54

bandini said:


> ¿Entonces para ustedes "pedigüeño" significa "exigente?" porque pá mi falta algo o sea sería más sangrón pero al la vez inocente como por ejemplo yo le describiría el tipo ese como... pediche, conchudo, arrimado, méndigo, gaviota, chingaquedito, etc. Alguien que siempre anda pidiendo que te moches para picharle algo, como el refrán, "Cuchillito de palo, ¡no cortas pero bien que magullas!"


No, señor. "Pedigüeño" means a beggar, and the root of the word is "pedir"....  maybe ""whiny and demanding" (457,000 results in a Google search) would illustrate the meaning better when it's referring to a child.


----------



## GeremiasL

bandini said:


> ¿Entonces para ustedes "pedigüeño" significa "exigente?" porque pá mi falta algo o sea sería más sangrón pero al la vez inocente como por ejemplo yo le describiría el tipo ese como... pediche, conchudo, arrimado, méndigo, gaviota, chingaquedito, etc. Alguien que siempre anda pidiendo que te moches para picharle algo, como el refrán, "Cuchillito de palo, ¡no cortas pero bien que magullas!"


Por lo general depende mucho del contexto estimado @bandini! si hablamos de un niño la palabra pedigüeño por lo general tiene una connotación negativa en el sentido de que pide demasiadas cosas ya sea por capricho o por solo simple interes del momento! se lo podría tomar como exigente pero creo que este no es el caso! Fun fact, en Argentina _*"conchudo"*_ es un insulto


----------



## pollohispanizado

bandini said:


> ¿Entonces para ustedes "pedigüeño" significa "exigente?"





GeremiasL said:


> Por lo general depende mucho del contexto estimado @bandini! si hablamos de un niño la palabra pedigüeño por lo general tiene una connotación negativa en el sentido de que pide demasiadas cosas ya sea por capricho o por solo simple interes del momento


Oí esta palabra justo ayer por primera vez ocupada por un chileno, y hablaba sobre alguien entrón o exigente al hacer el "sin distancia".


----------



## Rocko!

Sjsjsjs said:


> "Estás muy pedigüeño hoy" (hablándole al niño)


Interpreto un “hoy más que otros días”.
Probablemente el niño es pedigüeno siempre, 24/7.
Característica permanente.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Creo que otra traducción posible para _pedigüeño_ es "needy" (no en el sentido de necesitado/menesteroso).

_Cuando enferma, se pone muy pedigüeño_
(He's really needy when he gets sick)


----------

